# Zweihandrelais



## MBEM (8 September 2008)

Hallo

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe direkt eine Frage 

Ich soll eine Steuerung für eine Presse schreiben. Hierbei soll eine Zweihandauslösung erfolgen. Muß die Zweihandauslösung über ein Zweihandrelais gesteuert werden, oder darf man das auch über die Steuerung abfragen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Michael 77 (8 September 2008)

Hallo,


über ein Zweihandrelais. z B von Pilz
Sicherheitseinrichtungen nie über die Steuerung.


MfG

Michael


----------



## MSB (8 September 2008)

Ganz pauschal gibt es da nur eine mögliche Antwort:
Gefahrenanalyse!!!

Solltest da wider erwarten rauskommen,
das Kat.B ausreichend ist, dann machs mit der SPS.
Falls nicht, dann mit dem für die Kategorie notwendigen Aufwand.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (8 September 2008)

Wie MSB schon sagte, erst eine Gefahrenanalyse durchführen und dabei alle Lebenszyklen einer Maschine beachten. Also


 die Montage,
 der Einrichtbetrieb,
 der Normalbetrieb,
 die Wartung,
 die Instandsetzung,
 die Außerbetriebnahme und schließlich
 die Demontage.
Und danach die Kategorie festlegen. Weiterhin muss man bei einer Presse beachten, das sie nach der Maschinenrichtlinie auch eine Anhang 4 Maschine sein kann


> ...
> Pressen, einschließlich Biegepressen, für die Kaltbearbeitung von Metall mit Handbeschickung
> und/oder Handentnahme, deren im Fertigungsvorgang bewegliche Teile einen Hub von mehr als
> 6 mm und eine Geschwindigkeit von mehr als 30 mm/s haben können
> ...


so kommt Artikel 8 Absatz 2 Buchstaben b und c zur Anwendung


> ...
> (2) Vor dem Inverkehrbringen muß der Hersteller oder
> sein in der Gemeinschaft niedergelassener Bevollmächtigter
> folgende Unterlagen zusammenstellen:
> ...



[EDIT]
hier kann man die Maschinenrichlinie herunterladen
www.newapproach.org
[\EDIT]


----------



## marlob (8 September 2008)

Für die Gefahrenanalyse wird oft der Risikograph benutzt.
Hier ein Link http://tu-freiberg.de/zuv/arbeitssicherheit/informationen/gefaehrdungsundrisikoanalyse.ppt
ansonsten mal nach Risikograph googlen


----------



## MBEM (8 September 2008)

Danke für eure Tipps!

Dann werde ich besser nicht das Geld an der falschen Stelle sparen! :-D


----------



## MBEM (9 September 2008)

*Gefahrenanalyase*

Das Zweihandrelais werde ich definitiv einsetzen.
Aber ich habe lange drüber nachgedacht, ob ich ein Not-Aus Relais verwende.
Laut Einstufung zählt die Anlage die ich z.Z. plane zur Kategorie "gefährliche Maschinen" - weil es sich um eine Presse handelt.

Meiner Einschätzung würde ein Not-Halt Konzept ausreichen. Ich möchte alle SPS-Ausgänge über die Not-Halt einrichtung abschalten. Daraufhin blockiert sofort die Bremse die Abwärts- /Aufwärtsbewegung des Zylinders. Anschließend muß der Pilz entriegelt werden und eine Warnmeldung am Touchpanel quittiert werden. Erst jetzt kann der Ablauf wieder von vorne beginnen.

Ist das zulässig? :-?


----------



## Martin L. (9 September 2008)

Hallo MBEM,
da Pressensteuerungen unter EN4 fallen ist immer eine Zweihandsteuerung
mit Auswertung über Zweihandsicherheitsrelais notwendig, die auch Hardwaremäßig realisiert werden muß, nicht über die SPS-Eingänge.

Außerdem müssen alle Funktionen mit Relais 2-kanalig und am besten mit Querschlusserkennung ausgeführt werden.

Habe vor 9 Monaten 2 Hydraulische SMG-Ziehpressen mit Siemens S7-300 für Hilfsfunktionen um mit einer Pilz Sicherheitssteuerung (PNOZ multi)und Leutze Lumiflex Solid 4 Lichtschranken umgebaut.
Habe alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Funktionen, Schütztüren,2-Hand Bedienung, Not-Aus Kette (2-kanalig) Lichtschranke etc. nur in der Pilz-Pressensicherheitssteuerung realisiert und alles mit Querschlusserkennung ausgerüstet. (EN-4 Vorschrift)
Die Schütze für die Ansteuerung der Hydraulik- und Propventile wurden auch mit Querschlusserkennung ausgerüstet (Viel Verdrahtungsaufwand, aber notwendig).
Das herunterfahren des Stössels muss immer mit 2-Hand Steuerung realisiert werden und das hochfahren muss in jeder Betriebsart sofort möglich sein. Daher komplettes abschalten der Hydraulikpumpen nicht zulässig!!!
Desweiteren muß zwingend eine Nachlaufmessung immer überwacht werden.
Habe die Lichtschranken-Steuerung auf Sicherheit optimiert, sodass nur SCHUTZ zulässig ist kein Eintakt, Zweitakt etc.
Im Klartext die Lichtschranke (Fingerschutz 20mm) ist immer aktiv, bei Betätigung fährt der Stössel automatisch in sicherer Position hoch (EN4)
Noch viel Spass bei deinem Projekt.


----------



## alkolix (3 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
schaumal in den BGIA-Report 2/2008
Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen - Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849
http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pub/rep/rep07/bgia0208/index.jsp
da ham die ein pressenbeispiel ausführlich drinnen

mfg


----------



## defans (3 Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Dein Vorhaben endet auf jeden Fall mit einer Einzelabnahme zwecks EG-Baumusterprüfung.
Sonst ist keine Konformitätserklärung machbar laut EU-Recht.
Die Maschine wäre dann in Deutschland ohne CE nicht zu betreiben.

Was Dein Not-Aus und die Zweihandschaltung betrifft erzählt Dir dann der TÜV oder die BG schon welcher Draht zu dick zu grün zu weit weg ist und das das sowieso schon mal so nicht geht.

Spar Dir das Geld kauf eine Presse die schon eine Baumusterprüfung hat.

Gruss d.


----------



## HBL (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo MBEM

Einige Anmerkungen zu Pressen:

Grundsätzlich gilt auch da, Gefahren-, Risikoanalyse, Massnahmenkatalog etc. 


In der Maschinen-RL 98/37/EG unter Anhang IV sind Pressen explizit aufgeführt (siehe Auszug).


Für alle Maschinen (Anlagen) im Sinne der MRL, welche unter Anhang IV der MRL erwähnt werden, muss grundsätzlich eine Baumusterprüfung durch eine benannte Stelle (BIA, TÜV, SUVA etc.) durchgeführt werden.

Für Pressen bestehen C-Normen (Produkte-Normen) wie EN 692:2006 usw. Um eine Baumusterprüfung erfolgreich zu bestehen, sind diese Normen zwingend einzuhalten.

Nach meinem Wissen, sind alle sicherheitsgerichteten Steuerungsteile rund um die Hubeinrichtung in Sicherheitskategorie 4 nach Norm EN 954-1 auszuführen.
Zusätzlich sind für alle diese Teile die entsprechenden Herstellerzertifikate und Zulassungen für diese Steuerungskategorie beizubringen und zu dokumentieren.

Ein etwas aufwändiges Prozedere.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## jabba (4 Oktober 2008)

Prüfe bitte erst einmal ob Du wirklich ein Programm für eine "Presse" schreiben soll. Nach meiner Erfahrung wird das Wort Presse in Deutschland immer landläufig verwendet, z.B. auch einpressen von einem Stift. Dies ist aber nach der C-Norm keine Presse , sondern eine Füge.
Die genaue Definition habe ich nicht zur Hand, Hauptaufgabe sollte es aber sein festzustellen ob es definitiv eine Presse ist.
Früher (Weiss nicht ob das noch gilt) hat man als Faustformel gesagt alles was durch den Pressvorgang verformt wird, und nicht mehr in seine Ursprügliche Form zurückkehrt. Das heiss eine Bleckpresse für z.B. ist eine Presse, aufpressen einen Zahnrades auf eine konische Welle was einer Füge.

Nur mal als Info, genaueres muss nach heutigen Richtlinien geprüft werden.


----------



## defans (4 Oktober 2008)

> [FONT=&quot]Für Pressen bestehen C-Normen[/FONT]


ja das wäre gut, stimmt aber eben nur zum Teil.
Für Exzenterpressen und für hydraulische Pressen gibt es die.

Wenn man sich daran hält, hat man alles notwendige getan.
Aber vor allem weis man was man tun muss, steht ja da drin.

Aber z.B. bei Servopressen sieht das schon anders aus.

Dabei entstehen schon mal Probleme wie: was habe ich denn überhaupt für eine Presse?

Eine Exzenterpresse mit Servomotor ist keine Servopresse.

Baue ich eine Montagemaschine wo ein Pressvorgang dabei ist und das Ganze ist nicht zugänglich, habe ich auch keine Presse. usw.

D.


----------



## Safeexpert (21 Oktober 2008)

Prinzipiell stimmt es schon alles was ihr sagt. Eine Presse im Sinne der genannten C-Normen könnte man so definieren das man sagt alles was einer kalten Verformung von Metall betrifft (nicht FÜGEN oder Zusammenfügen) ist eine Presse nach diesen C-Normen.
Es gibt jedoch auch Maschinen die etwas anderes Pressen und damit nicht in diese Normen fallen würden. Jedoch kann man da Vermutungsprinzip dann anwenden und sich an diese C-Normen halten und dann auch diese Ausführung wählen. Da ja keine entsprechende C-Norm unter Umständen existiert ist dies der richtige Weg. 
Eigentlich ist es ja dem der Finger reinhält sowieso egal ob ein Metall mit 100 Tonnen gepresst wird oder einer Holzspäne  mit der gleichen Kraft presst. Die Sicherheit muß bei beiden vorhanden sein.


----------

